# Pc Speicher



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch schon es geschft,  Speicher / Riegel in PC anderes rum in Slot auf Mainboart reinstecken ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2010)

Nein, habe ich aber auch noch nicht probiert.

Willst Du einen "Garantiefall" fabrizieren?

Erinnert mich an folgende Begebenheit, als ein 3,5"-Diskettenlaufwerk noch ca. 400 Mark gekostet hat:

Vater zum dreijährigen Sohn: "Lass das, die Diskette geht so nicht rein!"

5 Minuten später:

Sohn: "Guck Babba, ist doch gegangen ..."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Waldy war deine Frage ursprünglich nicht völlig anders, 
ist das hier so ein rotierender Thread


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> Nein, habe aber auch noch nicht probiert.


 - na ja, ich habe es schon geschaft . Ein bischen Wunsch , Speicher in Slot rein stecken , dann mit bischen Kraft und Flexibilität - und mit bischen " klick " - und speicher sitz in Slott . nur nach PC Einschaltung kommt komische Signal - " pi-pi-pi " .


gruß waldy


----------



## Cerberus (19 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Waldy war deine Frage ursprünglich nicht völlig anders,
> ist das hier so ein rotierender Thread


 
Ja die Frage war ursprünglich anders. Hatte meinem Verständnis nach nichts mit dieser Frage zu tun.



waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch schon es geschft, Speicher / Riegel in PC anderes rum in Slot auf Mainboart reinstecken ?
> gruß waldy


 
Was machst du?????  *HändeübermKopfzusammenschlag*
Du kannst doch nicht einfach den Speicher falsch rum in den Slot stecken!!


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> Ja die Frage war ursprünglich anders. Hatte meinem Verständnis nach nichts mit dieser Frage zu tun.


 -  welche Frage genau meinen Sie ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Cerberus (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - welche Frage genau meinen Sie ?
> gruß waldy


 
Die Frage bzw. Text der ursprünglich im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads stand.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> Du kannst doch nicht einfach den Speicher falsch rum in den Slot stecken!!


 - so dachte ich auch mir. Nur jetzt aus meine Praktische Erfahrung - ich weis - das geht doch , Speicher umgekehrt rein stecken.  
Nur eine Kleinichkeit - danach Mainboart muss man neu Kaufen 

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> Die Frage bzw. Text der ursprünglich im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads stand.


 - ah a, dann hast du doch diese Text gelesen? Und warum hat keiner benatwortet? 

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ah a, dann hast du doch diese Text gelesen? Und warum hat keiner benatwortet?
> 
> gruß waldy



weil das hier das sps-forum und nicht das computer-hardware-forum ist, verdammt nochmal. auch autos oder andere betrügereien sind in anderen foren besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Cerberus (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ah a, dann hast du doch diese Text gelesen? Und warum hat keiner benatwortet?


 
Weil ich keine Antwort darauf hatte.



waldy schrieb:


> - so dachte ich auch mir. Nur jetzt aus meine Praktische Erfahrung - ich weis - das geht doch , Speicher umgekehrt rein stecken.
> Nur eine Kleinichkeit - danach Mainboart muss man neu Kaufen


 
Klar kannst du rein technisch den Speicher auch umgekehrt reinstecken. Aber praktisch macht keiner sowas!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ah a, dann hast du doch diese Text gelesen? Und warum hat keiner benatwortet?
> 
> gruß waldy


 
Weil die erste Frage schon quatsch war, die geänderte ist auch nicht besser.
Kommt einen Spammer schon sehr nah.


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> weil das hier das sps-forum und nicht das computer-hardware-forum ist


 - ja? Ich dachte, das wenn du weisst schon, das in SPS /CPU sind kleine Uhr eingebaut ( nach deine gute Tipp) - ich dachte, das jemand kennt sich mit PC aus .

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> Weil die erste Frage schon quatsch war


 - Helmut, sag mal bitte, gibt s in deinem Lexikon ausser Wort " quatsch 2 , noch andere nutzliche wörte?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - Helmut, sag mal bitte, gibt s in deinem Lexikon ausser Wort " quatsch 2 , noch andere nutzliche wörte?
> 
> gruß waldy




Ja natürlich:

Schwachkopf
Depp
Idiot
Knalltüte
Forentroll
Mondsüchtiger
Träumer
nichtsnutz
ich glaube das reicht


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

Helmut,
was ist mit dir ? Ist alles ok bei dir?

Ich vermute , jemand braucht man eine "Reset"  .

Zieh Stecker aus Steckdose, und nimm deine Batterie raus.

Wenn das hilft nicht -  mach eine Update in deinem Bios .


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte euch fragen,
> was und wie Tief muss Servicetechinker in Bereiche:
> - S7
> ...





Hallo waldy,

vergiss S7, WinCC und Eplan... du solltest dir vielleicht nochmal die Basics angucken. Stell dir mal vor, du baust als Servicetechniker ein S7 Modul falschherum ein. Das macht dann auch erst -kraaaack- und später (mit ganz viel glück  ) auch -klick-, aber die SPS macht danach bestimmt nicht mehr -piep- ...

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

> Stell dir mal vor, du baust als Servicetechniker


 - wann kann ich mit meinem Job anfangen?

gruß waldy


----------



## Gebs (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wer so etwas schafft:


			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> - na ja, ich habe es schon geschaft . Ein bischen Wunsch , Speicher in Slot rein stecken , dann mit bischen Kraft und Flexibilität - und mit bischen " klick " - und speicher sitz in Slott . nur nach PC Einschaltung kommt komische Signal - " pi-pi-pi " .


der schafft es auch bei einer IBN die ganze Fabrik des Kunden abzufackeln.
Und da Dein Arbeitgeber spätestens nach Deiner 2. IBN pleite ist,
brauchst Du solche Fragen hier im Forum nicht mehr stellen:


			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> - wann kann ich mit meinem Job anfangen?


Jeder aus dem Forum, der Dich kennt wird sich hüten Dich einzustellen!

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber Tatsache! 

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## RalfS (19 Februar 2010)

*fake?*

Nach diesem threat glaube ich, waldy ist ein fake...!


----------



## OHGN (19 Februar 2010)

RalfS schrieb:


> Nach diesem threat glaube ich, waldy ist ein fake...!


Das war mir schon von Anfang an klar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

RalfS schrieb:


> Nach diesem threat glaube ich, waldy ist ein fake...!



Er ist kein Fake, ich bin mir sicher.
So sehr kann man dich nicht verstellen, 
das bringt dir keine Schauspielschule bei.


----------



## Approx (19 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Er ist kein Fake, ich bin mir sicher.
> So sehr kann man dich nicht verstellen,
> das bringt dir keine Schauspielschule bei.


Aber allein die Tatsache, daß immer wieder darüber diskutiert wird:

ob Fake oder nicht,
ob er die Rechtschreibfehler absichtlich einstreut, oder nicht,
ob er wirklich so selten "bekloppt" ist und versucht Arbeitsspeicher falsch herum ins Motherboard zu drücken, oder nicht, oder oder oder...
Mich persönlich überkommt beim Lesen seiner Beiträge ein Gefühl des "verarscht-werden-sollens". 
Eines ist jedenfalls klar: ein gewisser Unterhaltungswert ist schon gegeben. Nur braucht's dafür nicht zwanzig Threads, die sich an Banalität gegenseitig überbieten!

Gruß Approx


----------



## waldy (23 Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich wolte nur sagen, das mit Rechner ist wieder alles Ok.
Ursache: Rechner kann nur zwei Riegelspeicher DDR 400 MHz übertragen - und da war 4 riegel rein gesteckt ( habe schon so gekauft mit 4 riegel ).
Einfach zwei riegel raus und zwei drin gelassen - und Rechner läuft ohne Problemm. 



> Mich persönlich überkommt beim Lesen seiner Beiträge ein Gefühl des "verarscht-werden-sollens".


 - irgendwie habe ich auhc schon welche Gefüll - wenn ich was hier rein schreibe - Sofort wird  nach Negativ transferiert .

Na ja, dann viel Spass mit Ihre Liblingsnicks aus Forum 

gruß waldy


----------

